# Ontario in November



## boyblue (Jul 12, 2006)

In January I asked about Ontario or Quebec in November & you guys wanted to know why we would want to come at such a bleak time. I didn’t get an opportunity to answer the question.

We’re from Nassau, Bahamas but we love winter vacations, we take two 3 week trips a year; one in late winter (March) and one in early winter.

We prefer snow but if we don’t get it no big deal, we just look forward to the next trip.  We’ve been lucky for the past two early winters; Canmore (Nov 2004) we had enough to go snowmobiling and Vermont & New Hampshire (Nov 2005) we got a lot of snow the last few days.  If we hadn’t gotten snow (as in the early days of our Nov 2005 trip) we just chill out.

We have had difficulty with the timing of our second trip.  We try to keep the trips as far apart as possible.  This year for the first time we’re going to try last week in November & first two weeks of December.  The plan is to get all of our Christmas shopping done before we leave home.

I guess what it boils down to is even sun, sand & sea can become Passé .


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jul 13, 2006)

As you are aware, snow is iffy at  that time.  Both Horseshoe Valley and Blue Mountain try to open about that time with a lot of snow making going on.

When it comes to shopping, Collingwood is the preferred area.  The new Intrawest property has some outstanding shops and downtown can be fun.  Go to Duncan's for the warm portabella mushroom salad.

Take a drive to Thornbury, (if you are not already at the Harbour club, one of our resorts).  It is a cute small town with some nice stores.  I enjoy the flea market.

On the drive up through Toronto, (which is of course shopping heaven at that time) you pass a Mills mall with a Bass Pro shop called Vaughan Mills and a smaller outlet at Cookstown.

There is always a lot to do if you want to move around.

Dan


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 13, 2006)

Happy to help but was there a question in there somewhere?


----------



## JillChang (Jul 13, 2006)

Wish I can say sun, sand, and beach can be boring!  However, I do have a friend from Bahamas, and he said the same thing.  After a while, it became a small island with nothing much to do, he craves the larger cities.

Seriously, November and early December you really would only get occasional light snow fall.  Although snow resorts will make snows, it usually is not great.  November is also pretty grey in Ontario, just after the colorful fall, and before the real Winter festival began, nothing much to do in skii resorts.

If you just want to enjoy the tranquility of our beautiful lakes, then by all means, come in November.  Perhaps you should consider Deerhurst resort instead of Collingwood area.  It is near our huge provincial Algonquin park, nice lakes nearby, great restaurant on site and in nearby town.  It doesn't have great downhill skiing, but has great snowmobile trail, cross country skiing, snowshoeing, and snow tubing.


----------



## boyblue (Jul 13, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Happy to help but was there a question in there somewhere?



Actually I was refering to this old thread,but I guess I could use some advice on things to see/do.  We’re doing Carriage Hills then Corbett Cove then Calabogie.  Our trip runs from 11/28 to 12/15.


----------



## boyblue (Jul 13, 2006)

JillChang said:
			
		

> Wish I can say sun, sand, and beach can be boring!  However, I do have a friend from Bahamas, and he said the same thing.  After a while, it became a small island with nothing much to do, he craves the larger cities.
> 
> Seriously, November and early December you really would only get occasional light snow fall.  Although snow resorts will make snows, it usually is not great.  November is also pretty grey in Ontario, just after the colorful fall, and before the real Winter festival began, nothing much to do in skii resorts.
> 
> If you just want to enjoy the tranquility of our beautiful lakes, then by all means, come in November.  Perhaps you should consider Deerhurst resort instead of Collingwood area.  It is near our huge provincial Algonquin park, nice lakes nearby, great restaurant on site and in nearby town.  It doesn't have great downhill skiing, but has great snowmobile trail, cross country skiing, snowshoeing, and snow tubing.




I had heard about deerhurst & I did look for it.  I think it may be II affiliated (I'm not).  You hit the nail on the head though.  Tranquility is a valuable commodity and the small towns we visit during that time of year has it in spades.


----------



## Kola (Jul 13, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> Actually I was refering to this old thread,but I guess I could use some advice on things to see/do.  We’re doing Carriage Hills then Corbett Cove then Calabogie.  Our trip runs from 11/28 to 12/15.



So, you would be in Calabogie Dec 8 -15. They do make artificial snow but it's very iffy as to the real one. Often there is no snow till just before Christmas. Frankly, there is not much to do in Calabogie if there is no snow. If you have never been there you should visit Ottawa only one hour away. Plenty of history, unique parliament buildings, a new war museum, "shop till you drop". 
Too early for skating on the Rideau canal. Have a good trip.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice spots that you are visiting.  Interesting time of year to be sure and it'll definitely be quiet in all those places at that time of year.

Things to see/do in small town Ontario end of Nov/early Dec - hmmmm...

To be honest you've kind of stumped me - we're usually buried in XMAS shopping at that time of year.

From Horseshoe Valley you could do a easy day trip into Toronto if you wanted a bit of the big city stuff to do ie. catch a play, go to a hockey game (you'll pay through the nose though), visit the Scienic Centre (fun for kids) and Calabogie isn't too far from Ottawa - wonderful market area, great restaurants, beautiful city really.  You can cross the border into Hull, Quebec and they have a number of very nice museums...

Sorry not much help on the small town stuff, guess I'm more of a city person.  I will say that when up north you'll have those very frosty mornings and evenings to enjoy a wood fire (I hope they didn't put in natural gas) - nothing like that really!   For my DW and I - give us a fire, a clear day/evening, a bottle of wine (or 2) and a Srabble board - simple pleasures.

I hope you have a great visit!


----------



## boyblue (Jul 13, 2006)

We may have to do a bit of shopping.  Which city will have better prices Toronto or Ottawa?  How are Canadian prices vs U.S.?  

We have a nose for early snow so you guys better get ready it's comming.  If we don't get snow, I'm sure we'll have fun doing nothing.


----------



## JillChang (Jul 14, 2006)

I will say Toronto has better shopping.  If you want discount, there is outlet mall.  If you want high end, there is Bloor st.  If you want trendy, there is Queen st and Yonge st.  And then there are all the big malls, Yorkdale, Eaton Centre, etc.  There are also great ethnic shopping, Pacific Mall is like shopping in Hong Kong, Indian town, etc  Toronto has all kinds of shopping!  But Canadian prices generally is higher than U.S. and we have a 14% sales tax!  Just make sure you keep all your receipt and have them stamped by Canadian Customs at the airport before you leave to get your GST refunds.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 14, 2006)

Prices are a function of what you are shopping for so there's no one answer to that question.  Toronto has a far more diverse selection of shopping than Ottawa.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jul 14, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> I had heard about deerhurst & I did look for it.  I think it may be II affiliated (I'm not).




Deerhurst is also affiliated with RCI, but it is listed as BIRCHCLIFF VILLAS, which is the name of the two timeshare buildings.


----------



## abkaell (Jul 19, 2006)

My ETA for snow in Ottawa that stays on the ground and does not disappear for the winter is December 7th.  So by that standard, you should be laughing in Calabogie.  (I'll be crying.  Can I come back with you to the Bahamas?)

There are some remarkably good restaurants around Calabogie.  One very enjoyable and inventive place is Castlegar in White Lake.


----------



## boyblue (Jul 19, 2006)

Ell, you made my day  that's great news.


----------

